# bellyknot



## wishicouldgo (Jul 2, 1999)

I'm also in Sacramento and looking for a good gastroenterologist. Have you found one around here? Thanks!


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Mine was Dr. Eliot Drell in Folsom. There are 3 other gastros in his office and all are good, although Dr Drell is a really neat guy. I can't say he helped me with the IBS, he did however check every possible underlying condition that could be causing the problem. Judging by some of the other posts about gastros I would give him an A+++. He no longer accepts my insurance so I've lost him. Bummer


----------

